# Installing Fake Stone behind Pellet Stove



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

jverdugo said:


> My husband is installing a "stone wall" surrounding the back of the new pellet stove. He built up a one inch air gap with sheet metal and then put on 1/2" cement board to put the fake stones on-the ones that are flat on one side. He is using type S mortor but is having trouble with the stones sticking. Are we using the right type of mortor or is he not applying enough on the stones? They seem to be slipping. Any suggestions?


 

When i had that problem,i added a 2lb.coffee can of portland cement to a bag of mortar mix and it did the trick.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Sounds like either the mortar is too thin or doesn't have enough lime in it. Though it costs a bit more, for a job this small I'd buy a bag or two of stone veneer mortar. Home Depot sells it; probably Lowe's too.

Having done several tile floors and a couple of veneer stone walls, I can say that mixing mortar is something you have to develop a "feel" for. And mixing it is a whole lot easier if you use a mixing paddle and drill.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Tile backer board is typically too dense and smooth for the weight of cultured stone. You could try adding a few ounces of bonding agent to each batch of mud, or better yet, apply a rough plaster coat to the backer board first, and let it dry overnight. Just about any thinset, or even a slurry of the Type S mixed with a heavy amount of bonding agent will work. There should be no need to alter the mortar, Type S has more then enough cementicious material in it to bond to the correct substrate...........


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

What jomama is talking about is called a scratch coat. You apply a thin layer to the backer board and then scratch grooves in it with a special tool.


----------

